

Great Data Structure & Algorithm Visualization Tool - Goodstuff
http://5mins.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/data-structure-visualizations/

======
caustic
Just a few days ago I submitted a link to The Algorithm Visualization Portal:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2488994>

Direct link to the portal: <http://algoviz.org/>

------
galles
Thanks for the link! A new version of the tool (written in javascript, with
key new features, including undo) is now available in the same location:

<http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization>

It should run in any browser (even the Kindle, believe it or not. Lousy
framerate on the Kindle, though)

------
SeanDav
This blue screened me twice and then didn't appear to be working once I got it
to run (by running in a Sandbox). I am running Windows Vista.

I even tried the check for updates option to download the latest version.

------
chromejs10
Such an awesome tool! Great for students and an awesome thing to have when
prepping for interviews.

------
wsxiaoys
Useful tool for newbie participant of ACM/ICPC

------
coldflame23
Thank you for sharing this

